# What should I do about grass? New soil?



## GreenBuilder (Feb 16, 2005)

I am in Central Texas and I bought a few acres and wanted to start putting grass seed down but the soil around the homestead has been driven on for years and very, very packed down. What should I do? Rent a machine to unpack it?


----------



## Bolt Depot (Feb 17, 2005)

You will definately want to roto-till the area.  You may also need to add some topsoil and fertilizer and till them in as well for best results.  Because of the area involved you may want to see if there is anyone with a tractor rototiller who you could pay to do the rototilling.  Otherwise you can rent a machine. 

Matt
BoltDepot.com


----------



## FanMan (Mar 8, 2005)

I rented one from Home Depot a few years back. Might look into them for it.


----------

